# House and small acreage, Missouri



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

House on small acreage!
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0068.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0068.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Beautiful setting! beautiful area!
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Much of the open land was once in gardens, and a fair sized vineyard.
Now in grass it could be returned to garden or used as a mini farm.

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=1014979_14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/1014979_14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

At present there is small started garden, compost piles, 4 young fruit trees, and bearing grape vines.

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Charming older house has hardwood or tile floors, new kitchen cabinets plus
laminate flooring in kitchen. 
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Open floor plan of kitchen dining and living room offer an expansive 16x32 feet of floor space. 
Triple windows in the living room, with light colored walls, offer a welcoming atmosphere.
The fireplace on the west wall offers promise of cheerful warmth for this fall/winter.
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=000_0028.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/000_0028.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Two bedrooms, one with full closet, full bath between bedrooms off hall wide
enough for wheel chair.
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Step down to long mudroom or could be a spare bedroom, office or ? 1/2 bath at end of this room.
Large heated laundry room at end of patio.
A long screened in porch graces the front of the house.
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=1014979_02.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/1014979_02.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

All electric house with high speed Internet available.
New water heater, new A/C. appliances 1 year old

Lockable metal tool shed ,
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
old barn with treasures of all kinds that stay with place.
<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=100_0015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/100_0015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=000_0035-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/000_0035-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=000_0039-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/000_0039-1.jpg" border="0" alt="scroll saw?"></a>

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=000_0041-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/000_0041-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?action=view&amp;current=000_0045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/000_0045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Land is about 1/2 in woods 4.13 acres all told.


This could also be a beautiful house site.

Amenities avail! Hunting , fishing , boating at lake Pomme de Terre (as close as 15 minutes away).
Stockton lake 30 minutes or so, Truman Lake within an hour. Table Rock 100 miles

Columbia 145 miles KC 120 miles Springfield 47 miles Branson 90 miles

Humansville offers a medical clinic,chiropractor, nursing homes, groceries, banks, hardware store, Dollar store,
library, fire station, schools, newspaper, national rodeo, excellent eating places that offer wonderful camaraderie,
gas station,etc. a large variety of Amish stores and trades. There is a big feed store and cattle auction barn
within 5 miles a weekly swap held at the town square. Scrap metal buying yard 3 miles from town.
A very complete small town.
OATS bus goes by house.
More shopping plus University at Bolivar-17 miles away , with the Queen City, Springfield, having most everything .

This little property offers the best of both worlds, quiet and seclude yet easy access to

Property taxes under $300.

Cash only please!

House has 20 inches of insulation in the attic, plus insulation in the walls.
Electric rates are reasonable .

Owner in very poor health .
Call for more info Four17-three42-five308


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

can you post picks?


----------

